

Show HN: Audentifi – Identify the music used in YouTube videos - ShinyCyril
http://audentifi.com

======
ShinyCyril
Hey all,

I've spent the past few weekends building this:

[http://audentifi.com](http://audentifi.com)

It's a little app to identify the songs used in YouTube videos because I got
fed up of finding awesome new music and then not knowing who the artist was.

 __The premise: __

1\. Enter a YouTube URL containing unknown music

2\. Click 'Identify songs' to get the artists and songs

3\. Profit!

Now unfortunately the current version is pretty primitive and doesn't always
get anything right - but you'd be pleasantly surprised the times it gets
things bang on! I've certainly added some new albums to my collection since...

Here are some cool videos:

\- [Not another GoPro
edit]([http://audentifi.com/identify?video_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yo...](http://audentifi.com/identify?video_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D80Ga9qFJLRA))

\- [Fireworks From A
Drone]([http://audentifi.com/identify?video_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yo...](http://audentifi.com/identify?video_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DPvkcqgpZJCw))

\- [Freeride
41]([http://audentifi.com/identify?video_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yo...](http://audentifi.com/identify?video_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DOW-J2pQrlsw))

Intuitively...

\- Sports edits usually work really well

\- Longer, more complex videos don't work so well (something I'm looking to
improve)

Any feedback is appreciated - I'd love to hear any improvements or ideas you
guys have. I'm also tweaking the backend to use some machine learning
algorithms to determine where the tracks start and end - does anyone have some
useful resources on the topic?

Really I'm just testing the waters and seeing if it's worth continuing with
the project. I can only afford to keep a couple of backend servers running, so
if a lot of people are submitting videos then the waiting time can be quite
long...

Thanks for your time guys :)

~~~
livestyle
Sweet.. I'm highlighting this on Product Hunt tmrw.

What's a good email to connect with you?

~~~
ShinyCyril
mike (at) nordkril.se. I've been listening to some of your podcasts - great
work!

~~~
livestyle
email sent.

------
kkoppenhaver
Just checked it out on a random time lapse video from National Geographic and
it was spot on. Good work!

~~~
ShinyCyril
Thanks!

------
2ndgreen
Just tried a YouTube video of Stevie Ray Vaughan (randomly selected) - got an
error message :) Havent checked more but its really useful if it works as you
say. I like to find music to jam along with the guitar so this is a tool to
identify new stuff. Thanks

~~~
ShinyCyril
Thanks for checking it out. It's very temperamental at the moment - something
I'm hoping to improve in the future!

~~~
ShinyCyril
On further inspection it looks like the video was blocked on copyright
grounds.

------
bobosha
* what is your tech stack? * are you using LSH/Minhash? or something else? * where did you get your music database?

~~~
ShinyCyril
The hashing algorithm is provided by Echonest in their Echoprint service and
used to compare against their database (hopefully growing after their Spotify
acquisition). However before this can be done, the individual tracks have to
picked out - I've not had much luck with Echoprint identifying more than one
track at a time.

Python, RQ / Redis for the task queue, RethinkDB for the backend, FFmpeg for
transcoding and C for DSP (only in testing).

